# Screws for Tecumseh 120v starter switches



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anybody know the part number or an alternative source for these long, skinny, self tap screws? They are about #6 by 2 1/2" and seem to be very difficult to find. Hardware stores don't have them and even McMaster Carr doesn't have them. At this point, I'd buy a box of the darn things, if need be. Ideas? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you gone to your local hardware store??????????? most hardware stores have Hillman screws in bulk.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

bwright1818 said:


> Does anybody know the part number or an alternative source for these long, skinny, self tap screws? They are about #6 by 2 1/2" and seem to be very difficult to find. Hardware stores don't have them and even McMaster Carr doesn't have them. At this point, I'd buy a box of the darn things, if need be. Ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Bill


=================================

Will these work for you ?? ---John






You can add some of these, or just get away with a #6 flat washer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...079686?hash=item35c5ef95c6:g:~kcAAOxyA4ZRUyba


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I know the screws you're talking about, but have never needed to buy more. 

If you have access to the back of that shroud, you could install some nuts back there, so that you could use any machine screw you wanted. You could maybe even try tightening the screws, then putting some epoxy on the nuts, to hold them to the sheetmetal. That might allow removing the screws, without needing to get behind the shroud, so that you could put a wrench on the nuts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might try calling one of the many parts suppliers to see if they have just the button mounting hardware (screws) available ??
They come with new starters.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tecumseh part number 650819

They are 6-32 x 2 1/2 inches long. A good hardware store should have them. When I worked at one the common size screws like that ran up to 3". 

Or Amazon.com. Or bring the part number to a power equipment place. 

Below is Amazon link 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008TSXZXY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1456067605&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=650819

If you get stuck locally let me know. I have a pair here somewhere.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. No, I have been to three hardware stores and nobody has the #6 in that long a length. They usually go up only to 2". I have to admit that I was looking only for self-taps, though. Maybe machine screws could be had in a longer length.....

It is a definite thought about using screws or threaded rod coming up backwards from inside the blower housing. I will consider it but tend to like to keep things as close to OEM as possible.....Just a personal problem I have. (Thanks, td5771, for that part number!!)


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

McMaster has sheet metal screws that would do the job! P/n 90190A162 for zinc-plated or 92470A162 for stainless.

The sheet metal screws might be a little more prone to backing out than the OE screws which are a weird hybrid between a sheet metal and machine screw. But a few drops of Loctite should prevent that problem.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

All I could find at the hardware store was a bubble pack of 6-32 X 2-1/2" counter sunk Robertson heads. I also bought some 6-32 nuts and ran one up to the counter sunk head and snugged it up there. Just had to use a #2 Robertson screw driver to install the starter button. The engine flywheel cover should already be tapped for 6-32 machine screws.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for more info! I found some on eBay: Stainless Steel Phillips Pan Head Machine Screw 6 32 x 2 1 2 Qty 25 | eBay The picture is incorrect. I wrote the guy and he says I will actually receive 6-32s. ELaw, I will have to go back and see how I missed the ones you found. Mcmaster was the first place I looked! I must have been half-asleep....


----------

